# Should my wrench "Click?"



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

As some of you may know, I have just treated myself to a new (to me) Cobra S2 Driver. The club is adjustable three ways and came with a wrench for adjustment. I've had a little tinker with it but the wrench doesn't "click" to tell me when I have tightened it up enough. Scared to adjust it too tight in case I damage it, but want to make sure it is tight enough not to come loose during a round. Should these wrenches click like a torque wrench??? Cheers Rob


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2012)

The 910 one does so I'd assume that they all should.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

The first r11 one didn't not sure if they all do Samantha


----------



## One Planer (Feb 1, 2012)

TM's adjustable drivers (R9) also click when tight enough.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The 910 one does so I'd assume that they all should.
		
Click to expand...

  I've watched a couple of review vids of the driver on YouTube and in one, it was clear that the wrench was "clicking"....but in another, his wrench didn't. Confused!!


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2012)

Nike one clicks and beeps and flashes!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2012)

Piece said:



			Nike one clicks and beeps and flashes!
		
Click to expand...

Trust Nike to have bells and whistles.......


----------



## User20205 (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			. Should these wrenches click like a torque wrench??? Cheers Rob
		
Click to expand...

Found this vid 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4AMABLWI08

it seems it doesn't click (@2.02)


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

I need a nike wrech. Smiffy on a serious note I just don't the r11 up "feel tight" and it never come lose in 10 rounds and about the same in range tokens


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

therod said:



			Found this vid   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4AMABLWI08  it seems it doesn't click (@2.02)
		
Click to expand...

  But if you watch this one, it does!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJthllOEmFc  Have just spoken to Cobra and they confirm that the wrench should click. Spoken to somebody else and they say they don't know if it is the wrench that clicks or the club!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2012)

just make the sound with your tongue to make it feel like it's tight!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sussed it! Bloody hell, don't you have to tighten them up a lot to get the wrench to click.... 














   I must repeat 100 times...I am a numpty, I am a numpty, I am a numpty.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			say they don't know if it is the wrench that clicks or the club!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know we were getting into a deep philosophical debate !! chicken or egg. wrench or cluboo:


----------



## bobmac (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Sussed it! Bloody hell, don't you have to tighten them up a lot to get the wrench to click.... 
















Click to expand...

So you got Sam to help you then ?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			So you got Sam to help you then ? 

Click to expand...

  I wondered when you'd show up.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I wondered when you'd show up.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, was just posting something to Nick in Dorset


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy, I have an adjustable Cobra... ZL Encore. First time I played about with adjusting it, it did indeed click. Next time it didn't, seemingly no matter how much I tightened it. 

Are you saying so just keeping turning the wrench until it does click? Like you I'm a bit wary of overdoing it and knackering the club.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes all the wrenches are torque wrenches, They all click. Just need a good old twist. Never use your club if its not that tight. Belive me it will come loose in the end. Also check it every so often. Remember having a R7 came with no wrench. Then got a R9 with wrench. Found that the weights in the R7 needed two whole turns to tighten up right. Had used it like that for two years or so. Hate to think what could have happened, if one of the weights had come out full swing!

Have three Taylormade wrenches now. So if anyone needs one drop me a line.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Smiffy, I have an adjustable Cobra... ZL Encore. First time I played about with adjusting it, it did indeed click. Next time it didn't, seemingly no matter how much I tightened it.   Are you saying so just keeping turning the wrench until it does click? Like you I'm a bit wary of overdoing it and knackering the club. 

Click to expand...

  I was a little concerned that I was over tightening mine Monty, but it did click in the end. You will be surprised how much you have to do it. I too was frightened about it coming loose during a round, even with my OAP swingspeed.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I was a little concerned that I was over tightening mine Monty, but it did click in the end. You will be surprised how much you have to do it. I too was frightened about it coming loose during a round, even with my OAP swingspeed.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Smiffy. I'll give it another few turns. 

And try not to think about how many rounds I may have played with it not tightened


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 1, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Yes all the wrenches are torque wrenches, They all click. Just need a good old twist. Never use your club if its not that tight. Belive me it will come loose in the end. Also check it every so often. Remember having a R7 came with no wrench. Then got a R9 with wrench. Found that the weights in the R7 needed two whole turns to tighten up right. Had used it like that for two years or so. Hate to think what could have happened, if one of the weights had come out full swing!

Have three Taylormade wrenches now. So if anyone needs one drop me a line.
		
Click to expand...


all the TM driver wrenches i have had click but a couple with hybrids dont!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 1, 2012)

All of these wrenches should click.  That is the indication that you have achieved the required torque.  If it doesn't then the wrench is faulty.  Given that you are having to apply a fair amount of torque with only a small lever to do so it will seem that you are having to tighten them a lot.


----------



## daymond (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the post lads. Got a S/H r9 driver last week and changed it to neutral. No click. Tried again 10 minutes ago. No click. Just tried again. Hell's teeth it it sure needs some wrist strength but click it has.
Cheers.


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2012)

I have adjusted my Titleist 910 driver so many times, that the click has worn out.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW I didnt know I had to tighten it up that much either, somebody was about to get a TM rescue head off the back of there head!!! 

Good job I read this....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2012)

Sure you haven't just lost the strength in your wrists these days Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure you haven't just lost the strength in your wrists these days Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I sorted it Homer. Did it all on my own. Didn't ask the wife to do it.


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. I sorted it Homer. Did it all on my own. Didn't ask the wife to do it.


Click to expand...

Time for a fag then.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. I sorted it Homer. Did it all on my own. Didn't ask the wife to do it.


Click to expand...

ouch !!   .....................................:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure you haven't just lost the strength in your wrists these days Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Did it all on my own. Didn't ask the wife to do it.


Click to expand...

Only cos you were too scared to ask her 




 you know what the answer would have been.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. I sorted it Homer. Did it all on my own. Didn't ask the wife to do it.


Click to expand...

Thats just selfish.


----------

